# brake squeel with Axxis metal master pads



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

guys. Is there a way to stop the high pitched squeel with the new Axxis metal master pads. This is on my 2003 sentra SE-R, not brembo. Could it be shims. Will putting lube grease behind the shims stop this? it only happens with light brake action, not heavy.

Help!

Chris 03 B-15 SE-R


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Yea, time to take that back apart and check the shims/indicators (have not looked at the sepc brakes) to see what it wrong. On occation you can get some break in sounds, but those are not typicaly the high pitched sound you are describing. It sounds like something was put on wrong.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I used the factory shims, and they aligned on the pads OK. I thought it might be material, but I have these on my 92 B13 and used to have them on my Frontier also. no issue. 

Maybe the shims are the issue. 

Chris


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It seems our rotors are noisy often with high performance pads. If the shims are installed, I would grease the slider pins with synthetic brake grease and install an anti seize compound.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

high pitch squeal is pretty common with axxis MM pads, especially if you get them really hot and glaze the rotors... 

of course, nothing is as bad as my Carbotech Panther XP8 pads.. these things put a school bus to shame.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> high pitch squeal is pretty common with axxis MM pads, especially if you get them really hot and glaze the rotors...
> 
> of course, nothing is as bad as my Carbotech Panther XP8 pads.. these things put a school bus to shame.


What did you expect of a race pad packed with carbon? 

And I am sure you had fun bedding those....IIRC you have to do stops from 100 MPH to bed the Panthers.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

NickZac said:


> What did you expect of a race pad packed with carbon?
> 
> And I am sure you had fun bedding those....IIRC you have to do stops from 100 MPH to bed the Panthers.


If I told you how I bedded them, it would implicate myself in acts that the Pearland and Houston PDs are probably still talking about. :woowoo:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

> What did you expect of a race pad packed with carbon?


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan... I've run Porterfield R4 on the street, Hawk Blues and Hawk HT8's on the street, plus your usual variety of street pads and *nothing* I've heard before has EVER squealed so damn much and so damn loudly when you're braking, even at freeway speeds when the pad should have had at least a little heat in it!!!


----------

